# Himalayan Cats



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi All,

Since we moved into our new home, we have been catless. Both of our families have refused to let us take the family cats with us. My boyfriend has been begging to get a cat the last few months. He loves cats and misses his terribly. I have been against it but I am softening up. 

We have always gotten our cats from rescues and I never thought about purchasing a cat or researching breeders. But I really like the look of a Blue Point Himalayan - does anyone know anything about them? We may very well go to a rescue again but I thought maybe I can just take a look and see how I feel. My mom had a big fat persian that developed diabetes. He was a great cat and I loved him to bits.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Chocolate Himalayan that will be 12 in July. He is such a precious boy. So sweet and loving. We've never had a health problem with him thankfully. He is high maintenance tho. He will turn into a matted mess if not brushed daily.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My son and DIL had a silver blue point Himalayan. Sebastian was 16 I believe when he passed away last year. He was always very loving....he became a little aloof his last couple of years. He was a beautiful baby.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a Blue Point Himalayan named Molly she's 9 years old and has never had a health problem. She's a very sweet girl. There's a picture of her in my signature.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a Sphynx for a playmate for Jax. My boyfriend's mom has one and they get along beautifully! 

Where do you start looking for reputable cat breeders? I'd only be able to get a Sphynx, b/c my boyfriend is extremely allergic to cats!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have two Persian Cats. One is a Seal Point Himalayan and one is a Chocolate Point Himalayan. They require a LOT of upkeep. They matt very quickly if they aren't brushed regularly. They really need to be brushed once a day..this also helps with shedding. I use a wider-toothed stainless steel comb to brush mine. I also try to bathe them once a month or every two months. They start to get oily/greasy and matt easier when they are dirty. So keeping them clean really helps to stop matting. 

Here were my cats in their Easter Pictures
1. Sophie, the chocolate point









2. Kira, the seal point


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a Lynx point Himalayan once - she was a rescue and was "untouchable". Not friendly AT ALL. That taught me a very big lesson - choose personality over beauty!!!!!

Now I have inherited a persian when her owner died three years ago. She is very very lovable and friendly - even with the dogs. but NO other cats can be with her.

I really like her, but - I don't brush her enough and I'm always cutting out matts :smpullhair: . And the hair!!!! OMG, the hair is EVERYWHERE!!!!! I can't keep up with it!!!!! :w00t: 

But I promised her a good home....and she is very *VERY* happy here...  . Now I never promised that good home would always be (here). So if you're interested in a 13 year old Persian, have your people get with my people.... B) Except my whole family would be upset with me :smmadder: .

Happy Kitty Hunting.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I had a sealpoint Himalyan years ago. My boys are both allergic to cats. We were very careful in choosing our dog breed for that reason. Anyways, my cat was almost a dog. He would let me know is someone was close by. He was very uncanny. A great and unique personality. Jus remember, the grooming is tedious. Brush, brush, brush and lots of hair.

Love and peace - Chris and Ollie

*Happiness depends upon ourselves. *
_Aristotle_


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you for all your thoughts and beautiful photos. They are all gorgeous. I did find an adorable little girl from a great breeder. But boyfriend is really against it - he just wants to adopt a "normal" cat that needs a loving home. Anyways, it is probably a good idea considering we don't need to do MORE grooming in our household.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I found a Seal Point in Rescue...

Just wanted to share:
Cat Rescue


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG! I have been looking for a rescue site that has seal point Siamese! When (god forbid) our current naughty cat passes away, I am definately getting another Siamese, I grew up with them. Thank you for posting this site!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That sealpoint is GORGEOUS. I would love to adopt her especially since I am working in Chicago too. Now .. if I can convince the boyfriend that the Himalayan is the way to go. He is still convinced that he wants a "normal" cat.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> That sealpoint is GORGEOUS. I would love to adopt her especially since I am working in Chicago too. Now .. if I can convince the boyfriend that the Himalayan is the way to go. He is still convinced that he wants a "normal" cat.[/B]



I just convinced my boyfriend to get a Sphynx... so I am on the hunt  "Normal" isn't fun...  And this way you are rescuing a little one too.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a lilac point years ago when my children were small. Her name was Violet.
She was a retired show cat, only two years old. But her eye got injured by another cat.
She was so sweet natured. Very gentle and quiet. The darker pointed Himalayans tend to be more vocal like their Siamese cousins. The blue and lilac points are more laid back and quieter.
At least that's been my experience & those of friends I knew who had them..


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

> That sealpoint is GORGEOUS. I would love to adopt her especially since I am working in Chicago too. Now .. if I can convince the boyfriend that the Himalayan is the way to go. He is still convinced that he wants a "normal" cat.[/B]


LOL....what's a normal cat?? They all have unique personalities regardless of breed or mix LOL My two Himalayans are as different as night and day!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That's why I have normal in quotes .. haha. He wants a short haired cat which he claims is no fuss. He doesn't want a high maintenance cat. We will see. He thinks that I have my Maltese so he should have his way with the cat.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a rescue Tortie Point who was a great pet. She lived to be 17 and was very healthy. Sassy was her name, and there was reason for it. :biggrin: As a tiny baby she bossed my 40 lb. Sheltie around. They had such fun! :biggrin: She loved snakes and brought them to me out of the yard. (we don't have poisonous snakes, Thank goodness!)

My daughter and family had 2, a Flame Point male that was huge and a very dainty Seal Point female. The male was at least 16 was he died and was a wonderful ole' boy to the end. The female was 'nuts' :wacko1: and never any fun. Neither mine or my daughter's needed lots of brushing and got matted until they were old. When cats get old they don't groom like they did when younger.

Tell your BF short haired cats shed worse and leave those little stiff hairs stuck in everything. :thumbsup: 

Here's a link to a lot of Himalayan pictures.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I came home from vacation a few days ago and tried to put in an adoption request for Sassy. She has already been adopted .. I am sure she went to a great home though. My boyfriend and I decieded it wasn't meant to be. 

I found the cutest persian mix but he was sold as soon as the ad went up (see photo below). I was 30 minutes too late. I guess we will continue our search. I can't believe both my boyfriend and I miss having a cat around so much. Both are families are still really reisistent in letting us take the family cats along with us. We used to have 3 cats between us and now we are down to 0 to live with us.


----------

